# Yoga Toes



## User34 (Jan 21, 2007)

Has anyone heard of it?
 I have what seems to be the beggining of a bunion and it's freaking me out.
and does anyone know of any comfy sexy shoes cuz aerosoles shoes are ugly and so are easy spirit.


----------

